# Clear Vinyl Tubing



## Cowboy (Aug 19, 2010)

hey all was looking through some boxes im and going to store and found 2x10 feet of this tubing with a inside dia. of 3/8". With the right ends i can use on my air pump. Just not sure if Vinyl is ok for my wet friends?

Any ideas or thoughts on this. 

Thanks!!


----------



## bob123 (Dec 31, 2009)

*Vinyl tubing*

I have been using vinyl tubing for a long time and never had a problem with it.


----------



## Cowboy (Aug 19, 2010)

Kool Thanks!!!


----------



## BillD (Jun 5, 2006)

Clear air line tubing is vinyl.


----------



## Cowboy (Aug 19, 2010)

i thought so but could not find it anywhere on pkg's online from Big al's


THANKS!!!!!!


----------

